# Ramcat, slick trick, drt, or other?



## lblanton1 (Jul 4, 2015)

Which fixed blade would you go with? I was thinking about going fixed blade this year from my GR to try to get more passthrus, and switching to 125 grain head. Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## lblanton1 (Jul 4, 2015)

Any carnage shots?


----------



## NBN (Jul 4, 2015)

Its hard to beat Shuttle T locks from Trophy Taker.


----------



## spydermon (Jul 4, 2015)

Shuttle t, qad exodus..there are a lot of good ones.  I like to go for the widest I can get.  Penetration will be good with most any.


----------



## lblanton1 (Jul 4, 2015)

Those look pretty awesome.


----------



## Hunter922 (Jul 4, 2015)

Slick Tricks.. Reliable, tough and SHARP.. Killed a bunch with the Slick 100 GR  and 125 GR mags..


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 4, 2015)

X2 on qad exodus wicked head


----------



## BowChilling (Jul 4, 2015)

I hunted with SlickTricks for years but in my honest opinion the DRT's are the best fixed blade out there right now.


----------



## Kris87 (Jul 5, 2015)

Ramcat 125 has a 1.5" cut.  Its a slug hole for a 3 blade.


----------



## 270bowman (Jul 5, 2015)

I've used slick tricks, QAD exodus, ramcat, DRT, G5 striker, muzzy Trocar and mx3's.  All of them will kill deer, but I've had the best results with DRT. I've had no issues with flight, penetration, or durability. People talk about the noise they make, but I assure you that none of the animals I've taken with them seemed to mind.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 6, 2015)

270bowman said:


> I've used slick tricks, QAD exodus, ramcat, DRT, G5 striker, muzzy Trocar and mx3's.  *All of them will kill deer, but I've had the best results with DRT. I've had no issues with flight, penetration, or durability. People talk about the noise they make, but I assure you that none of the animals I've taken with them seemed to mind.*



Yep


----------



## Ihunt (Jul 6, 2015)

The noise from the DRT is just the hiss of Death.


----------



## 100hunter (Jul 6, 2015)

DRT's have my endorsement.  Not that im special or anything.


----------



## mickyu (Jul 7, 2015)

Where are you guys getting your best deals on your broadheads?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 7, 2015)

Ihunt said:


> The noise from the DRT is just the hiss of Death.



I've never heard the noise, but some say its there.  I know for a fact that all of the animals I have killed with them are scared to death of the sound (if they hear it) and just fall over dead


----------



## Hatchet (Jul 7, 2015)

x3 on the QAD Exodus.  Been shooting them for 3 years now and absolutely love them.


----------



## GASeminole (Jul 7, 2015)

Slick trick Mag 100s


----------



## 270bowman (Jul 7, 2015)

mickyu said:


> Where are you guys getting your best deals on your broadheads?



Www.dirtnapgear.com
Use discount code "goforthegold20".


----------



## NUTT (Jul 7, 2015)

*Got mine!*

Hope yall are right. I have been wanting to try a new fixed broadhead. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm testing out slick trick magnum 100's,and I have some viper trick 125's to test too..plan on chasing pork chops this weekend so maybe I can show you some results

Those dng look a lot like German kinetic silver flames

http://www.german-kinetics.com/products/19-silverflame-broadheads.html


----------



## blazer21 (Jul 10, 2015)

I shot the Strickland helix, and the DRT both single bevel! Both are tough heads, I like the Helix a little better though!


----------



## blazer21 (Jul 10, 2015)

I have some double bevel DRT's that I will let go if Yall are interested!


----------



## 100hunter (Jul 10, 2015)

Public Land Prowler said:


> I'm testing out slick trick magnum 100's,and I have some viper trick 125's to test too..plan on chasing pork chops this weekend so maybe I can show you some results
> 
> Those dng look a lot like German kinetic silver flames
> 
> http://www.german-kinetics.com/products/19-silverflame-broadheads.html



Your right except they didn't have the bleeder blades.  Those Silver flames use to cost about 90 bucks a pack and were used to kill dangerous game.  The Drt has a 1 3/4 inch cut and leave a massive blood trail and requires very little tuning.  Not to mention their on sale.


----------



## Rooster600 (Jul 10, 2015)

I have five drt double bevels I'll sell someone if anyone is interested. 3 red 2 black. I have a third black, it just doesn't spin true and I'm too lazy to use the warranty. I can throw it in as well though.


----------



## MCNASTY (Jul 10, 2015)

A broadhead is no different than any other part of the setup. It's whatever makes you feel confident when you pull back that it's going to do its job. My happy place is with Grim Reaper. I prefer the 2" whitetail special due to its cutting diameter. It has long blades and they will break. But I shoot a fairly high KE (75Ft/Lbs) so I've never had penetration issues out of my setup. If you want a durable mechanical, try the 1 3/8ths reaper. It is compact like the old school wasps. Very little issues with blades breaking and no o-rings needed. It works off a spring, if for some reason the spring and blades get messed up Grim Reaper offers replacement kits. 





















































Field tested !!


----------



## MCNASTY (Jul 10, 2015)

Sorry didn't realize this was a fixed blade thread......ooops. 

But my point is you have to be packing a punch to push big mechanicals.


----------



## Old Bart (Jul 11, 2015)

Slick Trick.. All the bh's listed are proven killers but these are the cheapest and most durable broad heads on the market. I began shooting Standard Mag's and Grizz's in January and have really enjoyed them


----------



## spydermon (Jul 12, 2015)

100hunter said:


> Your right except they didn't have the bleeder blades.  Those Silver flames use to cost about 90 bucks a pack and were used to kill dangerous game.  The Drt has a 1 3/4 inch cut and leave a massive blood trail and requires very little tuning.  Not to mention their on sale.




Are you sure the drt's have a 1 3/4 cut?


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Jul 12, 2015)

Rooster600 said:


> I have five drt double bevels I'll sell someone if anyone is interested. 3 red 2 black. I have a third black, it just doesn't spin true and I'm too lazy to use the warranty. I can throw it in as well though.



I'm interested,  what are you wanting for them?


----------



## dday1985 (Jul 15, 2015)

DRT's are 1 13/16" cutting surface. I just ordered some last week and look forward to putting them to work.


----------

